# The strangest and wildest thing you've seen in the woods.



## cgwright

Another one...
A few years back I had taken up my position against a tree on the edge of a wheat field for a spring turkey hunt. My decoy was a hen placed 25 yards out into the 10" tall wheat. At about 5:50 a.m. I decided to make a couple soft yelps to see what would happen. It was still dark enough I couldn't see anything except silhouettes. 

Yelp yelp yelp... SMACK! I looked in the direction of the noise and could see something bounding away. A coyote had grabbed my decoy and ran away biting on it. After about 20 yards he realized he had a fat free bird and spit it out.

I still use that decoy today, and it still has the tooth marks. :lol:


----------



## farmboy

A couple years ago I was bow hunting on a friends land, I had picked out a tree that was about 20 ft away from his corn field. because of the way the tree was I didnt need a ladder , it was easy to free climb onto my stand. it was about 5:00 am and I went to the tree to get into my blind to ambush a very large buck I had been watching for weeks, I started climbing and got within a couple feet of my platform, I reached up into the y in the tree to pull myself in when I felt something fuzzy and heard a growl, I jerked my hand back, lost my balance and dropped about 10ft to the ground, I looked up and there was about a 5lb **** who liked my stand as much as I did, he had scared the hell out of me..... LOL as I debated what to do I saw my Buck running across the field along with 3 does. I thought about having **** for dinner , but instead just packed my gear and left.


----------



## cgwright

steelhead101 said:


> Wait the neighbors dog lucky was a coyote?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No, it was a similar color and looked like the dog running through the woods. It was a coyote, not Lucky. :lol:


----------



## Wolverick

I was sitting in a stand where the ground goes from tag alder to hardwoods on my place. It was early November as I remember. Off in the distance, maybe sixty or seventy yards I see a weasel running like mad through the hardwoods heading my way. He is pure white but there is no snow on the ground so you can imagine how he stuck out. He makes a bee line toward my tree, pauses at the base of the tree and dives out of sight, into the small pile of brush I left from branches I took off the white pine I`m in. Up pops a mouse with the weasel hot on his tail. They both disappear again only to pop out a couple feet further on. Bang! The weasel nabs the mouse. He stops for just a second and zips off at high speed the same way he had come from. 

Another run in I had with a weasel was just as cool to see. I`m driving down a dirt road years later in the middle of the Winter. An ermine runs across the road in front of me carrying a mouse and is startled by my truck. He drops the mouse. I stop quickly, jump out of my truck and grab his mouse. He ran into the alders on one side of the road and is watching me. From a story I read I get the idea to trap the weasel so I get a trap from the back of the truck and set it. The whole time this critter is diving into the snow and popping up hear and there. 

I figure since he is hardly afraid of me I`ll just hang the mouse in a branch a foot off the ground and put the trap under it. Weasels have no fear of traps, or so I have always read. He sees his mouse which he is determined to have and runs up to the trap. Man when his nose touched the steel he flew back about three feet! This guy is no dummy I think. The next thing I know he dives under the snow again and in an instant he flies out of the snow at the base of the bush his mouse is in, scrambles up the bush and grabs his mouse. When he hits the ground he pauses to give me the evil eye (that is what it felt like anyway) and in a flash he`s gone, his prize hanging from his mouth.

I have thought about this encounter many times over the years and I have to say I`m really glad I did`nt catch him in that trap. It would not have been nearly as cool a story to me. 

Weasels rock!


----------



## bowhunter19

Wolverick that is a cool story, and I'm with you the story wouldn't have been as good if you trapped him


----------



## MontcalmCounty

Gotta mark this thread, I'm also interested in the box story


----------



## Lumberman

Probably 10 years ago I was hunting state land and I was not particularly close to any houses. Well in my stand I saw what look like a new piece of plywood. When I decided to get down I went over to check it out. Sure enough a brand new piece of plywood way out in the middle of the woods. How weird. 

I flip it over and see the funniest thing ever. About 200 porn mags. LMAO. 

Pretty sure I found some kids stash.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Didn't happen to me but a friend shot a bobcat right at dark. It ran off and he was tracking it in the gloom. Followed the blood into a thicket and he is hunched over looking for blood and hears something above him. He jumps back just as the bobcat jumps out of the tree onto him! It hit the back of his shoulders and kept running. My friend left his gun and ran all the way back to the truck. Scared the hell out of him. We left his gun out there until the next morning. The funny thing is he has shot at several bobcats and only a couple years ago actually recovered one. He shot one that was on a log by a creek and when he hit it it fell into the creek and got washed away! Ha Ha


----------



## hunterjon313

When I was a kid I decided to explore some of the state hunting land my dad and his buddies have been hunting for years..I came across an old wooden chair with a wooden box next to it with a old baby shoe and an old Christmas ornament in it...I was pretty freeked out as a kid lol it was weird ....still hunt that land and its gone now..

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trs

A couple weeks ago while sitting in a pop up blind I watched a porcupine dry hump the ground.


----------



## bowhunter19

Here's the one I was talking about I found it on a older thread...

"About 10 years ago we were on a bowhunting trip up around the Ausable River. One of the guys we were with was familiar with the area, knew his way around and had hunted the public land around there quite a bit. He mentioned in passing that he had seen something odd in a tall grass field the weekend prior. He described it as a small box with warnings on it not to open it, looked like it was from the government. I was the one member of the group who had watched enough X-Files to know we should find it and open it. 

After the next mornings hunt, he drove us to area. We hiked a 1/4 mile to the field and after a few minutes of looking, sure enough, there it was in about 2 foot high grass. You had to be standing over it to see it. We had clear sight in each direction, 800 yds east and west, woodline 300 yds to the north , road to our south. Not a soul in sight. We stood there for several minutes debating on what to do, as it was clear from the markings that someone did not want this box opened. There was no agency or identification on it, just an address to return it to if found. We decided to open it there and then and see what was in it.

Now I realize many of you are thinking "weather balloon", and it is possible that was the case. That's not the strangest part, this is; as I stepped forward to pick it up, my buddy says "hold on..." and points to the west.Two guys were walking in our direction from about 300 yds away. We turned and waited for them, acting as if we were talking and ignored the box. They came up to us and made small talk. The box was completely out of sight behind us. I noticed a couple things about these two, they were wearing brand new woodland camo head to toe, like you find in army surplus stores. They mentioned they just hung some stands and referred to them by make and model. AS in.... "we just hung our Alumi-Lok Magnum stands and we will be back out this afternoon with our Darton bows and Easton arrows." That was weird. They hit all the standard cliches, about headed to town to drink some beer and chase some women, etc..etc...etc... The conversation from their side was very stiff, as if scripted. One of them was holding what looked like and old school walkie talkie with a pull out antenna, that had a red blinking light on it. 

We were trying to end this and get them moving so we could grab the box. As we wrapped up the conversation, they wished us good luck and all, one guys steps around us, walks directly to where the box was and picks it up, rejoins his partner and says goodbye and heads off to where they came as if nothing happened. My buddies never laughed at my conspiracy theories again after that!


----------



## blittle913

bowhunter19 said:


> Here's the one I was talking about I found it on a older thread...
> 
> "About 10 years ago we were on a bowhunting trip up around the Ausable River. One of the guys we were with was familiar with the area, knew his way around and had hunted the public land around there quite a bit. He mentioned in passing that he had seen something odd in a tall grass field the weekend prior. He described it as a small box with warnings on it not to open it, looked like it was from the government. I was the one member of the group who had watched enough X-Files to know we should find it and open it.
> 
> After the next mornings hunt, he drove us to area. We hiked a 1/4 mile to the field and after a few minutes of looking, sure enough, there it was in about 2 foot high grass. You had to be standing over it to see it. We had clear sight in each direction, 800 yds east and west, woodline 300 yds to the north , road to our south. Not a soul in sight. We stood there for several minutes debating on what to do, as it was clear from the markings that someone did not want this box opened. There was no agency or identification on it, just an address to return it to if found. We decided to open it there and then and see what was in it.
> 
> Now I realize many of you are thinking "weather balloon", and it is possible that was the case. That's not the strangest part, this is; as I stepped forward to pick it up, my buddy says "hold on..." and points to the west.Two guys were walking in our direction from about 300 yds away. We turned and waited for them, acting as if we were talking and ignored the box. They came up to us and made small talk. The box was completely out of sight behind us. I noticed a couple things about these two, they were wearing brand new woodland camo head to toe, like you find in army surplus stores. They mentioned they just hung some stands and referred to them by make and model. AS in.... "we just hung our Alumi-Lok Magnum stands and we will be back out this afternoon with our Darton bows and Easton arrows." That was weird. They hit all the standard cliches, about headed to town to drink some beer and chase some women, etc..etc...etc... The conversation from their side was very stiff, as if scripted. One of them was holding what looked like and old school walkie talkie with a pull out antenna, that had a red blinking light on it.
> 
> We were trying to end this and get them moving so we could grab the box. As we wrapped up the conversation, they wished us good luck and all, one guys steps around us, walks directly to where the box was and picks it up, rejoins his partner and says goodbye and heads off to where they came as if nothing happened. My buddies never laughed at my conspiracy theories again after that!


DAMN! I want to know what was in that box!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PWood

Here's a couple.

This happened a few years ago during bow season. After a couple of days of rain the weather began to clear. I headed to a stand I only hunt a few times a year. When I got to the top of the ladder I flipped up the the back of the seat and there on the seat was a toad. A live toad. 18' up in a tree. Not a small toad, mind you, but one with a circumference the size of a tennis ball. Not to seem shocked I asked him how the hunting was. He replied that he hadn't really seen anything, so I kindly helped him down from the stand. (part of this story was slightly embellished).

Another time while I was sitting in a tree stand not seeing much movement and trying to fight nodding off from the boredom, I watched a Pileated Woodpecker banging his beak against a tree about 40yds away. After a couple of minutes, he jumps off the tree and spreads his wings. It took only about two seconds for me to realize he was heading straight at me. I quickly raised my arm and watched the bird frantically try to change direction. It landed on a tree about 10 feet from me. It sat there for a few seconds watching me then inched his way to the back side of the tree out of my sight. Then, slowly, I see it peak it's head around the tree to get another look. Just couldn't figure out what the heck I was.


----------



## buckrat

We posted my cousin up in a ladder stand in a small section of woods for a deer drive. He hadn't shot a buck in a few years.

I'm one of the dogs, and I hear two shots from his direction. There is a small area that can hold deer near his stand so he stays put until he see's us come through.

I throw my arms up like "well"? He shows me the buck sign with his hands up next to his head and points to where his deer is laying about 40 yards away in about 8 thick inches of dried leaves. We (a buddy and I) get to the deer first as cuz is halfway down his stand. We look at the deer, look at each other and simultaneously say "Big doe".

Cuz gets to the bottom of his stand and starts marching our way yelling "that mother had horns on it". He was beside himself, calling us liars until he stood over her too. He tells us this was the only deer that came through and was moving pretty good and went right down on the second shot. We move her around a little and see no wounds on her. I'm confused at this point and wondering were we in the twilight zone? 

He starts to pull out his doe tag and I start to step back to give him some room and almost fall over. AS I lean over and pick up an antler I step on another hard object, another matching antler. We had been checking her body for wounds as the top of HIS head was buried in the leaves. I pull the head up and "yep" there are the red spots where the antlers lived until about 20 minutes ago. Looked like they were just dropped in the spring.

I don't know how, but the 20ga sabot slug went through both ear holes without touching bone and blew the antlers right off. You had to dig down into both ears to find the holes, it didn't even disturb the ear hairs in the area, the round must have never expanded.

I guess more funny than weird or strange but I thought I'd share.


----------



## Wolverick

blittle913	
Quote:
Originally Posted by bowhunter19 View Post
Here's the one I was talking about I found it on a older thread...

"About 10 years ago we were on a bowhunting trip up around the Ausable River. One of the guys we were with was familiar with the area, knew his way around and had hunted the public land around there quite a bit. He mentioned in passing that he had seen something odd in a tall grass field the weekend prior. He described it as a small box with warnings on it not to open it, looked like it was from the government. I was the one member of the group who had watched enough X-Files to know we should find it and open it. 

After the next mornings hunt, he drove us to area. We hiked a 1/4 mile to the field and after a few minutes of looking, sure enough, there it was in about 2 foot high grass. You had to be standing over it to see it. We had clear sight in each direction, 800 yds east and west, woodline 300 yds to the north , road to our south. Not a soul in sight. We stood there for several minutes debating on what to do, as it was clear from the markings that someone did not want this box opened. There was no agency or identification on it, just an address to return it to if found. We decided to open it there and then and see what was in it.

Now I realize many of you are thinking "weather balloon", and it is possible that was the case. That's not the strangest part, this is; as I stepped forward to pick it up, my buddy says "hold on..." and points to the west.Two guys were walking in our direction from about 300 yds away. We turned and waited for them, acting as if we were talking and ignored the box. They came up to us and made small talk. The box was completely out of sight behind us. I noticed a couple things about these two, they were wearing brand new woodland camo head to toe, like you find in army surplus stores. They mentioned they just hung some stands and referred to them by make and model. AS in.... "we just hung our Alumi-Lok Magnum stands and we will be back out this afternoon with our Darton bows and Easton arrows." That was weird. They hit all the standard cliches, about headed to town to drink some beer and chase some women, etc..etc...etc... The conversation from their side was very stiff, as if scripted. One of them was holding what looked like and old school walkie talkie with a pull out antenna, that had a red blinking light on it. 

We were trying to end this and get them moving so we could grab the box. As we wrapped up the conversation, they wished us good luck and all, one guys steps around us, walks directly to where the box was and picks it up, rejoins his partner and says goodbye and heads off to where they came as if nothing happened. My buddies never laughed at my conspiracy theories again after that!

DAMN! I want to know what was in that box!

blittle, If you did, they would have to kill you.


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Saw a Great Horned Owl take a Fox Squirrel off of a limb.
Saw a shrew chasing a mouse.
Saw a buck mounting a doe.
Saw a rooster pheasant flush, level off, hit a power line and fold up dead.
Walked into a remote little lake in Kalkaska County and saw three girls skinny dipping.



Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KalamazooKid

I found a body in the woods while looking for sheds a few years ago. It had been there for 9 months. Was a little shook up for a bit.

http://www.officialcoldcaseinvestigations.com/showthread.php?t=4025

They had literally hundreds of people looking for her. I found her 1/4 mile from her front door.


----------



## Gill'in time

KalamazooKid said:


> I found a body in the woods while looking for sheds a few years ago. It had been there for 9 months. Was a little shook up for a bit.
> 
> http://www.officialcoldcaseinvestigations.com/showthread.php?t=4025
> 
> They had literally hundreds of people looking for her. I found her 1/4 mile from her front door.


Creepy


----------



## bowhunter19

bum this back to top, there's gotta be some more good stories


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher

My grandpa always told me the story of how from his stand in oscoda he saw a rabbit, and a hawk came down and got it, then a few minutes later a coyote came and got the hawk as it was eating the rabbit.


----------



## ForestvilleJack

spoikey said:


> Thirty some years ago the family would go camping on a weekend to load up a stake truck of firewood. During the night we would wake up to this grinding sound. Flashlight in hand we looked around to find what the noise was and could find nothing. This noise would wake us several times during the night. Next morning we discovered the mud flaps almost completely chewed off the truck.


 It was a porcupine they will eat anything the mudflaps probably had salt residue on them


----------



## TheBearFan89

Both of mine involve cats...

Years ago as a kid I would shoot Starlings with my bb gun in the woods behind our house. Bobby, our barn cat (and amazing mouser), would come home daily to the back porch with squirrels, mice, and even once a snake and frog. One day during a successful "hunt" I was a ways back in the woods, well out of hearing distance from the house. At one point I hear small feet trotting through the leaves, and turn around to see Bobby strutting towards me with what I thought was a squirrel. She then stopped at my feet and dropped a weasel. Didn't know she had it in her to take on a weasel!

Another year I was deer hunting during rifle season, sitting in my blind atop an old, small porch my dad and I had rigged up. This morning it's particularly quiet and I haven't seen a thing. I hear leaves moving behind the blind and look out to see nothing. Then there's a sound of something small coming up the steps. Look out the other window and still don't see anything. After hearing a quiet thud I got curious and opened my door, peering out I see Hobbes (my orange tiger cat) playing with a mouse he had caught on my porch. Still laugh at the thought of him following me that morning


----------



## tom_the_chemist

ForestvilleJack said:


> It was a porcupine they will eat anything the mudflaps probably had salt residue on them


Porcupines have caused unbelievable damage to my plywood deer blind. They chewed right through it.


----------



## caffeineforall

had a doe snortin and stompin like crazy up wind of me....kept getting closer....finally seen the ferns moving like jurassic park and out pops a bob cat....a second later big momma comes in still huffin and puffin at the little guy...was pretty wild.


----------



## ruger 454

Well I already posted about the naked bloody dude on the shore of lake Erie so maybe the couple do'n the deed at trout lake or the other couple hav'n at it in the same place and then her wanting me to hook-up with her. How about the Apache helo that came zipping around a bend in the Ohio river at 50' and seeing that cannon track me in my boat.


----------



## old professor

I was a teenager when this happened. My grandparents had a ridge top farm in western Pennsyvlania, which was no longer being cropped. I was allowed to roam the farm at will with an 22 or a shotgun. That day I was hunting crows, no decoy, just calling. this was early july or late june, when the young crows were just leaving the nests._ I had set up just over the edge of the ridge at the edge of some woods and was squalling like a injured young bird._ I heard something coming through the hay field and assumed it was my dad. As the sound got close I turned around and almost got a face full of red fox! It was one jump from landing on my back! I don't know which of us was the most surprised but it swapped ends in mid air and streaked back over the ridge and left me checking my shorts.


----------



## nick burk

One morning while on stand bowhunting well before daylight it was so dark u couldnt see your hand in front of your face i was sitting there quiet when i felt a smack against my face i put my hand up to my face and felt somthing fuzzy and bout fell out of my stand it falls off and i hear it hit the ground still dont know what it was but my guess is a flying squril. I sat till daylight with my head down after that lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Orlando fireman

Stumbled upon a meth lab once on public land in Florida and most recently durring bow season, set up in a box blind that hadnt been hunted in years and kept hearing a "humm". As it turns out, after it got light, it got louder and louder so I turn around to see where it is coming from and notice in the corner behind me is a yellow jacket nest about the size of a paper plate:yikes: Very slowly I climbed out an managed not to disturb any. Needless to say, we burned the stand down!


----------



## sjk984

nick burk said:


> One morning while on stand bowhunting well before daylight it was so dark u couldnt see your hand in front of your face i was sitting there quiet when i felt a smack against my face i put my hand up to my face and felt somthing fuzzy and bout fell out of my stand it falls off and i hear it hit the ground still dont know what it was but my guess is a flying squril. I sat till daylight with my head down after that lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bats. Are furry


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

ruger 454 said:


> Well I already posted about the naked bloody dude on the shore of lake Erie so maybe the couple do'n the deed at trout lake or the other couple hav'n at it in the same place and then her wanting me to hook-up with her. How about the Apache helo that came zipping around a bend in the Ohio river at 50' and seeing that cannon track me in my boat.


I'm assuming the dude was dead...


----------



## Ggb

About forty years ago we were hunting pats and woodcock up near Gladwin, up 30 near Sugar Springs. We had worked through a stand and were crossing a huckleberry marsh when I saw a pair of legs sticking up on one of the hummucks. I stared at them and got all sickly feeling. I hollered for my buddy and when I did, the guy attached to the legs sat up, rubbing his eyes, looking around and obviously wondering where he was. I asked him if he was all right and he said he was fine, just needed to know which direction M30 was. I pointed east and he walked off. No one knew he was back there so I probably should have shot the SOB for scaring me.


----------



## dead short

http://mhc.mihomepaper.com/node/56677

While I have run across plenty of inappropriate activity, thankfully it wasn't me that caught him.

The outcome......

http://mhc.mihomepaper.com/node/57947

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SWMbruiser

Got a couple...both times I was hunting with my dad, as always.

First, we were hunting public land opening weekend of rifle, and for safety reasons dad always sat in the blind with me. Our entire family had been hunting this land for many years and they always told me stories of a certain crazy guy they always saw back there opening day. This guy would push deer during WW3 and the only orange he wore was a beanie. My cousin had once seen him walking around with an ammo belt across his chest. Anyways, we were sitting in the blind and hear a noise walking thru the woods and sure enough this jackwagon pops out. He finally sees us and decides to come chat it up. He asks if we saw a big 12pt run by and we hadn't and told him so. He goes on to claim that he kicked up a 12 pt about 100 yards before us and took a couple shots (no shots had been fired in over 2 hrs) and it ran right towards us. When he went to look for blood in the area all he could find was this deers' nuts and bolt that he pulls out of his hunting coat to show us and that he figures he must "shot em off". Me and dad just looked at each other trying not to laugh. We figured he found someone's gut pile and snatched em from it to concoct this story.

The next was driving down a 2 track after finishing up a turkey hunt. We see this guy walking towards us as we are driving and as we approach and see his face all you could see was a black shiny ooze dripping down his face from his eye sockets. We could not see anything that resembled eyes but he followed our truck with his head as we passed. We had both obviously noticed it but just kept staring at him until we passed him. We simultaneously looked at each other and were like ***? It looked like someone had stuck hot pokers in both his eyes......so creepy looking...if you have ever seen the mummy where the guy has his eyes taken it kinda looked like that with ooze.



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 8pointfish

One time i was walking out to my tree stand very early in the morning. It must have been about quarter to 6 if not 6 am. anyways, it was almost a full moon and i could see just enough to not turn my flashlight on the walk out to my spot. i had to walk through a 12 acre field to get my my tree stand. The field was all goldenrod and it was about as tall as me. Im 5'11 ish depending on my boots. im halfway through the field and right next to me i hear a huge whooosh and i feel a blast of air on my right side of my face. i look over and see a buck had stood up right next to me and i must have scared and startled him as much as he did me. As soon as he realized what i was he was gone faster than all the governments money. i about pissed and soiled myself AND bout had a heart attack all at the same time. Never has the pucker factor gone up so fast.:SHOCKED:


----------



## claptrapwalk

ltcnav said:


> Had a porcupine climb up the tree I was in, when he was level with my face, I stabbed him with an arrow, he fell-with my arrow! He then walked away, had to get out of the tree, chase him down, and retrieve my arrow!


You must like that arrow. Hehe


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

While trolling walleye on the south shore of Muskegon lake. All the sudden me and my two buddies are hit with a extremely loud extremely high pitch sound. I had to cover my ears and could not believe what was happening after about thirty seconds of my eardrums being blown out I fired up the motor and took off once I did that the sound was no longer there. I looked around for boats and didn't see anything. I looked for space ships. The only thing we can think it was would be a LRAD (long range acoustic device) the military and police use. This was the night before the bass master tourney this year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigOgills

Many years ago a cpl buddies and I were all working at a GM plant in Saginaw and Vic who as an inspector at the time always got around to BSin with a lot of workers,well he hears that the Two Heart was full of steelhead so after work on friday off we go,we worked 3rd shift,so we left probably around 9 or so,got to the mouth of the river late in the afternoon an got our gear and headed down to fish,the banks were pretty steep an once down in the river all you could see of the sky was straight up,the river was full of fish all right but they were all suckers,as we were entertaining ourselves with the fish we could hear a storm off in the distance so my friend Jim and I headed back to the car,as we got to the top of the bank we could see a very strong looking storm headed our way and called down to Vic to get back to the car,he said he was having fun an if it got to bad he'd seek shelter in an old abandon house close by,now as I remember the place the windows were knocked out no doors or anything so we figured hey suit yourself but we wern' t gonna get caught in a big storm,well we got back to the car an it hit,lighting and thunder shook the car,after about a half hour of non stop thunder and lighting I see something moving on the trail in front of the car an it was Vic trying to run with waders on he got to the car and starts yelling start the car get out of here,I turned around an off we went and then he tells us,when the storm was really getting bad he headed to the old house an was standing in a corner trying to keep out of the rain,said he felt funny and when a bolt of lighting lit up the room he saw a guy standing across the room,as the guy started walking towards him he bolted for the car,when I started car and turned the lights on I could see someone else further down the road,we never seen another car there nor anyone else while we were fishin,we found a little burger joint somewhere down the highway and stopped for coffee and were talking about what had just happened,a guy sitting at the counter got up and headed for the door,as he walked past us he said "fishin on the two heart eh?" we had never said where this happened the whole time we were there,scared the crap out of all of us an have never went back or wanted to go back


----------



## Unbroken73

I sat on the edge of an orchard while bow hunting, when I looked up and a bird (later identifed as a sparrow hawk) swooped in at me. I put my arms up to block his attack when he flew around for a second attack and this time he got talons on my stocking hat!

Bowhunting over a corn field, I had had problems with neighbors seeing my vehicle and driving the property lines. So I see two cars driving along an orchard, about 400 yds away, and they circle the orchard three times. Eventually they stop in plain sight, get out and are in a 'unkept' area that is all briars, burrs, and the like. I hear voices and keep seeing them stick something in to the air. I grab the binocs and people were having family/new baby pictures taken in this field as I watch from 400 yds away.

While firearm hunting in Ontonogan County, I was in a rickety old tree stand. A few moments before dark I see two doe sprint off, followed by a very high pitch squeal, or whine even. Only thing we could think of was wolves taking down a deer only yards away. I never saw anything, but I backed out of the woods that night!


----------



## Tron322

bigOgills said:


> Many years ago a cpl buddies and I were all working at a GM plant in Saginaw and Vic who as an inspector at the time always got around to BSin with a lot of workers,well he hears that the Two Heart was full of steelhead so after work on friday off we go,we worked 3rd shift,so we left probably around 9 or so,got to the mouth of the river late in the afternoon an got our gear and headed down to fish,the banks were pretty steep an once down in the river all you could see of the sky was straight up,the river was full of fish all right but they were all suckers,as we were entertaining ourselves with the fish we could hear a storm off in the distance so my friend Jim and I headed back to the car,as we got to the top of the bank we could see a very strong looking storm headed our way and called down to Vic to get back to the car,he said he was having fun an if it got to bad he'd seek shelter in an old abandon house close by,now as I remember the place the windows were knocked out no doors or anything so we figured hey suit yourself but we wern' t gonna get caught in a big storm,well we got back to the car an it hit,lighting and thunder shook the car,after about a half hour of non stop thunder and lighting I see something moving on the trail in front of the car an it was Vic trying to run with waders on he got to the car and starts yelling start the car get out of here,I turned around an off we went and then he tells us,when the storm was really getting bad he headed to the old house an was standing in a corner trying to keep out of the rain,said he felt funny and when a bolt of lighting lit up the room he saw a guy standing across the room,as the guy started walking towards him he bolted for the car,when I started car and turned the lights on I could see someone else further down the road,we never seen another car there nor anyone else while we were fishin,we found a little burger joint somewhere down the highway and stopped for coffee and were talking about what had just happened,a guy sitting at the counter got up and headed for the door,as he walked past us he said "fishin on the two heart eh?" we had never said where this happened the whole time we were there,scared the crap out of all of us an have never went back or wanted to go back


 
I always thought yoopers shared a brain, always know whats going on.

I know yoopers who ban me from fishing, hunting, even owning UP property, but I always got away with it, they got you.

My favorite yooper quote which kept me away from the women..."Go to the U.P. Where the men are MEN!....And the Women are Men Too.


----------



## johnnie555

Was having our annual salmon camp on a popular spot along the little Manistee, when at about 3:00 am a car pulls into our camp,(which is way back in the woods along a two track) man gets out and proceeds to use our homemade outhouse. Gets back in his car and leaves.. It's all quiet for a minute and then someone from our group in another tent whispers, did that guy just use our shi##er... It was pretty darn funny at the time..... Sure takes some balls 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555

Bow camp along the same area on the little Manistee. We had a pop up with two ezee up shelters wrapped with tarps attached to the front of our camper giving us a nice big open area keeping us warm and cozy. We had been drinking and drowing our sorrows as it was raining heavily. We brought a TV along with us to help pass the time but the only thing we could get with the rabbit ears that morning was that Bob the painter guy. So we went with that and decided why not put something on the radio as well. My buddy decided on opra as a joke to go along with the painting to make it more peaceful and pleasant.. LOL. All the while we were playing a game of poker, except we forgot chips and had no change to use so we used a brick of 22 shells and a mega pack of 45 rounds. It made for some cool looking chips stacks. Hahaha. My one buddy looks at us all us and says I sure hope no one stops by they'd think we're crazy.. And I **** you not not 20 seconds later someone yells hey anyone home. He wanted to know how the hunting was going on. We said sure come on in. He takes one look at us playing cards with bullets, looks at the TV smiles and shakes his head. I fell off the picnic table laughing so hard... The look on the guys face was priceless... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnnie555

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aroflinger

Fishing the Joe for steelhead saw guy walking around like he was lost, in black pants white shirt and black tie. We asked him if he needed help but he just looked at us and kept mumbling. He was prolly around 30yrs old. He had what looked to be like an oversized Bible. We were a long ways from anywhere. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Were hunting some property a friend leased from an old sharecropper woman who lived in a little shack and had a few cows tied up outside. He leased her 40 acres every year and it was pretty good hunting. One morning before light we were pulling up in her field to park. It had tall sage grass and you couldn't see very good when driving thru it. He starting backing his big 4x4 up to park in the high grass and all of a sudden he ran over something hard. We looked at each other like "what was that?" as we parked there all the time and never hit anything. All of a sudden there was a terrible moaning sound and the whole back end of the truck started shaking!!!! He had backed over one of the old black woman's sleeping cows!!!!HA HA Didn't cause it any permanent damage but skinned its back up real bad. Man was she pissed!!!!


----------



## Abrahamm

Once i was moving across in woods with my friends and suddenly a deer came infront of us.One man was trying to hunt the same deer when i see behind.


----------



## bowhunter19

Abrahamm said:


> Once i was moving across in woods with my friends and suddenly a deer came infront of us.One man was trying to hunt the same deer when i see behind.


Huh?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DRHUNTER

It was 1969 and I was playing high school football. During a game I got my right leg broken pretty bad and had to have two pins and full cast all the way to my crotch. 
Anyway there was no way I was missing deer season. So dad and some of his buddies and I went upnorth for opener. I had to use crutches so early next morning I made it to my spot on state land. We had about 8 inchs of snow or so. I am sitting on the ground (thats what we did back then) under a jackpine and late morning a weasel comes by and finds my leg interesting sticking out like a log. He starts running back and forth over my leg digs in the snow under it etc. and I am just sitting there watching it. I don't know if it was the smell of the cast or what. Then it dawns on me that he might be trying to actually figure a way to get inside of the cast. Well the power of suggestion hit me like a lightening bolt. I suddenly tried jumping up and that didn't work as I fell over sideways in the snow. Now I have no idea where that weasel is and all sorts of things are going through my mind ,none of them good... so I am scrambling like a crazy person trying to get the hell out of there but my crutches are about 10 feet away now and I need them to vacate the area. I finally grab the crutches and throw my rifle over my shoulder with the sling and using the crutches get the heck out of there and back to the truck. Anyway about an hour later my dad and the guys show up at the truck wondering what had happened. They stopped by to pick me up for lunch and saw the snow and leaves all tore up in a 20 foot radius and thought something serious had happened to me.. Anyway these guys were doubled over laughing at me when I told them the story... Looking back those were great times...lots of good memories...


----------



## Fishnmachine

Nothing strange but I was bird hunting with my lab trying to scare some grouse, she was probobly 3 at the time and loved to roll in anything nasty. Well it seems there was a logging crew near where I parked and one of them took a dump in the woods, so let the dog out of the truck she runs right to it and starts rolling in it. I did not know what it was at the time thought it was a dead animal or something until I walked up and saw the tp. Dog rode in the bed of the truck home, then I had to put her in the lake for a bath it was nasty.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Posey Laker

We're pheasant hunting, trucks are parked right near the road. Before we start hunting, One of my buddies sat on the bumper to go #2, big pile of TP.

We get back to the truck and a sheriff is there for a road kill deer that someone just hit.

He's cleaning **** and tp off of his boots. 
Must of been the dogs he said and leaves. Yup, must've been the dogs we say.

We were all in tears laughing so hard. I think we missed every bird the rest of the day.


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

bump


----------



## Unregistered4

Abrahamm said:


> a deer came infront of us.


Well...at least we know it was a buck then...lol

Great story though, hopefully there's a book in the works...I can only imagine...it would be riveting.


----------



## grapestomper

I was brook trout fishing back in the boonies. Probably a mile from the nearest road. 
I come around the corner of the creek and here is this guy laying on a big rock in the sun, lets just say pleasuring himself. Pants down to his ankles. I look and just start cracking up. He heard me and looked and rolled over the rock to hide. I just turned around and headed back to the truck chuckling all the way.


----------



## Robert Holmes

bigOgills said:


> Many years ago a cpl buddies and I were all working at a GM plant in Saginaw and Vic who as an inspector at the time always got around to BSin with a lot of workers,well he hears that the Two Heart was full of steelhead so after work on friday off we go,we worked 3rd shift,so we left probably around 9 or so,got to the mouth of the river late in the afternoon an got our gear and headed down to fish,the banks were pretty steep an once down in the river all you could see of the sky was straight up,the river was full of fish all right but they were all suckers,as we were entertaining ourselves with the fish we could hear a storm off in the distance so my friend Jim and I headed back to the car,as we got to the top of the bank we could see a very strong looking storm headed our way and called down to Vic to get back to the car,he said he was having fun an if it got to bad he'd seek shelter in an old abandon house close by,now as I remember the place the windows were knocked out no doors or anything so we figured hey suit yourself but we wern' t gonna get caught in a big storm,well we got back to the car an it hit,lighting and thunder shook the car,after about a half hour of non stop thunder and lighting I see something moving on the trail in front of the car an it was Vic trying to run with waders on he got to the car and starts yelling start the car get out of here,I turned around an off we went and then he tells us,when the storm was really getting bad he headed to the old house an was standing in a corner trying to keep out of the rain,said he felt funny and when a bolt of lighting lit up the room he saw a guy standing across the room,as the guy started walking towards him he bolted for the car,when I started car and turned the lights on I could see someone else further down the road,we never seen another car there nor anyone else while we were fishin,we found a little burger joint somewhere down the highway and stopped for coffee and were talking about what had just happened,a guy sitting at the counter got up and headed for the door,as he walked past us he said "fishin on the two heart eh?" we had never said where this happened the whole time we were there,scared the crap out of all of us an have never went back or wanted to go back


Did ya hear banjos?????


----------



## SteelBender77

Use to hunt some wood south of Big Rapids when I attended Ferris State University. Pretty well known spot out by Angling Rd. Anyways, buddies and I always use to drive back there for any game and right where the road comes to the top of this hill, it splits. On that corner there was a couch that looked like someone just went and threw out their trash. We never bothered to investigate it, but a couple of us walked right past it multiple times just hunting grouse or heading out to our blinds. Anyways during the off season my mother, who is a social worker, gives me a call. She had just met a lady who helped solve a missing person report in that area. Apparently this girl was missing for over a year and her body had been buried underneath that couch. Sure enough I go back to that location and there is now a large hole where she had been dug up and a large standing wooden cross. A little creepy that my buddies and I had all walked past this dead body multiple times and never knew about it. Rather glad we weren't curious. Needless to say, I hunted the other end of that state land the next year.

http://bigrapidsdailynews.com/news/2011/04/18/police-find-remains-believed-be-missing-barryton-girl

Heather Holland I am assuming was the lady my mother had met.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...an-woman-hobby-missing-persons-cases/1927461/


----------



## JimP

SteelBender77 said:


> Use to hunt some wood south of Big Rapids when I attended Ferris State University. Pretty well known spot out by Angling Rd. Anyways, buddies and I always use to drive back there for any game and right where the road comes to the top of this hill, it splits. On that corner there was a couch that looked like someone just went and threw out their trash. We never bothered to investigate it, but a couple of us walked right past it multiple times just hunting grouse or heading out to our blinds. Anyways during the off season my mother, who is a social worker, gives me a call. She had just met a lady who helped solve a missing person report in that area. Apparently this girl was missing for over a year and her body had been buried underneath that couch. Sure enough I go back to that location and there is now a large hole where she had been dug up and a large standing wooden cross. A little creepy that my buddies and I had all walked past this dead body multiple times and never knew about it. Rather glad we weren't curious. Needless to say, I hunted the other end of that state land the next year.
> 
> http://bigrapidsdailynews.com/news/2011/04/18/police-find-remains-believed-be-missing-barryton-girl
> 
> Heather Holland I am assuming was the lady my mother had met.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...an-woman-hobby-missing-persons-cases/1927461/


Always check discarded chairs and couches, you never know what's in those creases under the cushions.
Wallets, Lighters, Pocket knives, Loose change, Dead bodies...OMG :yikes:


----------



## JimP

jimp said:


> Always check discarded chairs and couches, you never know what's in those creases under the cushions.
> Wallets, Lighters, Pocket knives, Loose change, Dead bodies...OMG :yikes:


What a coincidence!!

New York college students find $40,000 in $20 couch from thrift store.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/05/1...dents-find-40000-in-20-couch-at-thrift-store/


----------



## Smith&Brownie

A couple summers ago I had my trail cameras out on the opposite end of the property I was hunting. I think it was about August and was getting some great pictures of nice bucks in velvet cruising by. 

So one day after I pulled my memory card and got home to see the latest and greatest. About 8 pictures in I see some dude totally butt ***** naked!

Wearing nothing but a hat and sunglasses. :coolgleam I didn't know whether to laugh hysterically or barf. Cause yes, these pictures were rated X.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Buddy and I were going out to pass shoot geese as we used to do at the same spot every Halloween. Get to the place, walking out, and there's a truck nose down in a ditch. Hood is open, engine has been shot a couple times, casings on the two track around us. I look over and my buddy has his shotgun up and we slowly approach not knowing what to find.

Turns out it was stolen, vandalized, but corpse free.

My buddy had the same model truck and may have gotten some tools and taken a speaker or two and the radio, as the truck was obviously going to be totalled.

We continued with our hunt, and on Halloween night on the ride back home stopped a police officer who just laughed at us. I know he couldn't leave patrolling a small city on that night, but really, take a note and follow up.

A couple days later, my buddy is on a job site about 40 miles away and over hears a guy saying that his friend's truck is still missing. He asks about what model it is, and turns out it was the same truck. Ended up going with the guy to get his friend, and then went to the police station in that town, same officer we told before, and took him to the truck. Officer claimed we never talked to him. Guy who owned the truck said my buddy could keep the speakers as my buddy confessed. I stopped hunting a place where a truck could not be missed for over two weeks.


----------



## mrbeachtc

Bump


----------



## droptine989

Seen some walleye in the woods around the tittabawasse. Pretty strange lol


----------



## Forest Meister

About eight or nine years ago about this time of year, one of my staff found what the State Police called the Chinese version of an AK-47. It was in a case, next to an ammo box partially filled with ammo. Apparently it had been buried in the leaves the fall before but the leaves had settled and showed up quite well. The gun was very rusty by the time it was found and law enforcement could not trace the serial # nor had anyone reported it stolen. 

Last fall another gun incident occurred. My friend had visited me at my camp and on his way out he happened to notice a rifle leaning against a tree about 35' off the road on state land. There were no cars around so he stopped and hollered a few times but there was no response. He picked up the 30-06, went home and asked me what he should do. It was October so we thought it might be a tribal deer hunter. We checked the lost and found in the paper for several days and then posted a sign where the rifle was found so the person could call and identify. Turns out it was a friend of his who had a bear tag and when he was leaving on the last day he got an emergency call from home and left without picking up the gun. He thought he had seen the last of the gun when he went back the next day and it was gone but when he saw the notice he called the number and was so excited he spilled coffee on himself. When he met my buddy at the local convenience store and my buddy would not take a reward, he spilled coffee on himself again. Then he bought my buddy coffee saying it was the least he could do.........he spilled that too! FM


----------



## Benelli

Porcupine Copulation…circa 1974…

One of the pair was a real “screamer”…could not tell which one…


----------



## mrbeachtc

Bump


----------

